# 5665 profesional



## aminal (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a 5665 professional gravely. I am trying to find out what year this model was made, and other info so I can get the right parts for it. The # on the metal tag on the handlebar frame is 38265. The S/N # is 00570601. It has the Kohler 12hp eng, model #K301S, Spec#47814, S/N15008304. Can anyone tell me what I have?? Thanks, aminal.


----------



## woodsman2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey there aminal and welcome. I looked on the Gravely Club of Americia site and looks like your tractor is a 1985 model. I'm with ya on finding info on these things. I bought a commercial 12 @ 2 mos. ago and have ferreted out a bunch of info on it. Here is a few sources for info and parts:

Gravely Tractor Club of America

OldGravelys.Net: Gravely Manuals

Cogan Valley Machine

Welcome to Richard's Lawn & Garden

This fella right here knows a lot about these things and has quite a bit of used parts and attachments:

GravelyShop.com

Hope this helps ya

Happy trails

Kelly


----------



## aminal (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks woodsman2011, I've been to oldgravelys.net, and printed out the manual for mine. I have also looked at the other sites, just wish it was easier to get to the GTCA w/o having to sign up for a yahoo account.... Seems like to much hassle just to join them.


----------



## woodsman2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey aminal. It's not to bad to get on the GTCA board. It took acouple of days to get the ok from the moderator but I like it. They send the post from the day to your e mail box and give the option to get them in digest form (cuts way down on emails) and a whole lot easier to find info you might need. The Cogan Valley Machine guys are on there also and have some interesting stuff in their post. These guys use their machine shop to make parts for Gravely tractors that in some cases are better than Gravely made. I have a set of skids for my 30" bush hog coming.

Happy trails

Kelly


----------

